# Broken Axle



## HojoMaxima (Nov 11, 2004)

I drive a '96 Maxima. My front right axle recently broke, and I am wondering if anyone knows any reliable brands of axles I could use to replace it.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Nissan OEM. Actually most replacements from Kragen/Pep Boys/Autozone/Napa seem to be ok.

For extremely heavy-duty, www.raxles.com ...


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

brianw said:


> Nissan OEM. Actually most replacements from Kragen/Pep Boys/Autozone/Napa seem to be ok.
> 
> For extremely heavy-duty, www.raxles.com ...


Yep! OEM is the way to go, it's a GUARANTEED fit with no problems...


----------



## HojoMaxima (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info everybody


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Raxles are my choice. I run them and have nothing but good things to say.


----------

